# blue coast versus silver



## rachelacle (Nov 27, 2017)

I am looking to invest in rental property and spend some personal time 1 hour from Lisbon on the coast. can anyone provide insight on the real estate market on the silver versus blue coast?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you use the search facility on the top bar you might be about to find the information you want. 


Failing that the best thing might be to spend some time doing a little research and of course a visit to see which area you prefer personally


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

rachelacle said:


> I am looking to invest in rental property and spend some personal time 1 hour from Lisbon on the coast. can anyone provide insight on the real estate market on the silver versus blue coast?


You'll be unlikely to find any realistic comparison between Silver Coast and Costa Azul properties as generally the "market" here is not national but local and neither Silver Coast not Costa Azul are a local "market". Local estate agents deal with local properties and even what look like non-local estate agents tend to be franchise consisting of local estate agents. To get your information you basically need to go to all the places and enquire of all the local estate agents who will each have their own idiosyncratic way of presenting properties for sale and sort out those which look like they are available but mysteriously are not etc. Then next day you can go to the same estate agent and speak to a different person and get a different story which is why no-one will spend vast amount of time and money to give you this information so you will have to go get the information yourself.


----------

